# What should I do



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

One of a stupid neighbors has a german shorthair I think. and I have seen him kick his dog and pick him up and throw him down. Now he has a shock collar on him and the dog squeals loudly for about 10seconds so I think he is holding the button we can here him from a few houses down. I have tried to film him do this, the guy is a well you know. What would you do is this situation

Thanks


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i hate stupid sob's like that but i would try going and talking to him and go from there. if that doesn't work call animal control and they should take care of it. I would talk to your other neighbors as well and see if they have witnessed what he is doing and if so have them call animal control also. the more people that call the chances of ac doing something about it gets better


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks I will


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

When I started my dog with an electric collar he wouldn't respond until the stimulus was a 80%+, and then when he did even a nick (momentary) would result in him yelping like he was beat half to death. 

My sincere advice is to simply mind your own business, if they dog isn't working out with the collar he will be going down the road anyway.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> My sincere advice is to simply mind your own business, if they dog isn't working out with the collar he will be going down the road anyway.


-1 I disagree, as many others replied, simply ask and express your concern. In inquiring about the dog in a respectable (non accusatory) manner it would most likely result in if nothing else a better understanding of the dog's behavior and how the dog reacts to the collar or may confirm your suspicion of wrong doing, but he may at least come to his senses and change his ways.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say you need to scout it out more 1st.

If the guy is a low-life wannabe, wife beater wearing, pot smoking, usually half sober, has a car with differently painted parts and no hub caps, thinks his dog is a pitbull, then you likely can make the video and turn him in to the HS.
BUT, if he has a decent home, a 4x4 pickup with mud under the fenders, wears camouflage regularly, and understands "western" culture, then let him be...it's likely just TAK breaking in a new recruit! :lol:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Kicking and throwing of any dog is not ok in my book. I have a GSP that was rescued from the animal shelter. His past owners had put him through training when they found out he was gunshy they didnt feed or water him for 2 weeks. I also believe he was beat. When he didnt die after two weeks of no food or water they took him to the humane society and wated him put down because of his gun-shyness. The humane society asked if they could try to adopt him out before they put him down. When I saw him in that cage he weighed all of 40 lbs. every bone in his body was shoing. It is so sick how people can be that crude to such a loving animal. I have a shock collar for my hound, never once even on a high setting has she yelped for longer than a short yelp. 

If this guy is treating his dog this way, whos to say when you go confront him hes not gonna fly off the handle at you for being "nosy"? I'd keep watching, if the behavior continues I would not think twice about calling animal control, if you wait too long it could turn into even a worse story.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks I am watching I feel terrible for the dog when his dog gets out it comes and play with my dog and then He get mad at the dog for coming threw are yards they are fenced but find away and we tell him it's ok but I here the dog yelp after he takes him away. 

Nice dog but I also watched the dog and when he was around the guy he would walk courardly. :x :? -)O(-


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Ironman said:


> I'd say you need to scout it out more 1st.
> 
> If the guy is a low-life wannabe, wife beater wearing, pot smoking, usually half sober, has a car with differently painted parts and no hub caps, thinks his dog is a pitbull, then you likely can make the video and turn him in to the HS.
> BUT, if he has a decent home, a 4x4 pickup with mud under the fenders, wears camouflage regularly, and understands "western" culture, then let him be...it's likely just TAK breaking in a new recruit! :lol:


Ummm ahhhhh..... How close is Fielding Utah to Helper Utah?

And I don't have mud under the fenders!!!!


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

You mean your the guy with the car with differently painted parts and no hub caps!! :shock: :lol: :lol: 
Just messing with you TAK, the one you were supposed to get all wound up over was the "Western" comment. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Ironman said:


> You mean your the guy with the car with differently painted parts and no hub caps!! :shock: :lol: :lol:
> Just messing with you TAK, the one you were supposed to get all wound up over was the "Western" comment. :mrgreen:


I hear no WESTERN, I see no WESTERN! :mrgreen:


----------

